# Выбор специфического аккордеона



## SashHen (22 Окт 2011)

Добрый день! Хотелось бы узнать у форумчан по поводу наличия на современном рынке аккордеонов, предназначеных преимущественно для игры с подключением в аппаратуру, т.е., снабженных стереомикрофонами и, в идеале, миди-модулями.
При этом достаточно двух голосов в правой руке (фагот-кларнет) и трех-четырех в левой.
Поискал в интернете - в большей степени моим требованиям отвечают некоторые модели Petosa и Sonola (Ernie Felice, например). Это аккордеоны с двумя голосами в cassotto, стереовызвучкой, некоторые Petosa с миди-модулем.
Пяти-шестиголосный бас, огромная мощь правой руки неважна, подойдет камерный инструмент с хорошим ответом, скажите, есть ли современные аккордеоны с такой конфигурацией? На Ebay полно винтажных "электроаккордеонов" IorioCordovox и т.д., но их покупать стремно, в большинстве случаев электроника на них барахлит, либо безнадежно морально устарела.
Спасибо за внимание, буду рад информации!


----------



## bayanistka (24 Окт 2011)

У меня был Petosa концертный кнопочный аккордеон. Продал прошлым летом на Ebay.
Это был типичный итальянский хлам ( делали на фабрике Zero Sette). 
Проблем было много, но главное – так и не зазвучал! Не рекомендую, как и любой другой МИДИ аккордеон!


----------



## SashHen (24 Окт 2011)

bayanistka писал:


> Проблем было много, но главное – так и не зазвучал!



В каком плане "не зазвучал"?

bayanistka писал:


> Не рекомендую, как и любой другой МИДИ аккордеон!



Ну играют же люди. Киммо Похьонен тот же.


----------



## Alexei (24 Окт 2011)

А Roland FR-7x(и другие) подойдёт?


----------



## SashHen (24 Окт 2011)

Нет, играл на FR7 - не понравилось. Нужен именно акустический инструмент с миди-модулем, но 4-х-голосный не нужен.


----------



## oleg45120 (24 Окт 2011)

*SashHen*,
Закажите в италии на любой фабрике, которая вам по душе! Сделают, сколько угодно голосов и миди практически все ставят


----------



## SashHen (25 Окт 2011)

Видимо, к тому и идет!


----------



## bayanistka (25 Окт 2011)

Не зазвучал- имеется в виду что акк. был кусковой с серийными голосами *MANO* ( прошу не путать с голосами Сабатини или топ-моделей Пиджини, которые ещё как-то звучат), так как я позитивный сторонник цельной планки.


----------



## SashHen (25 Окт 2011)

А, все ясно. Я повторяю: условия, в которых я буду использовать инструмент, несколько иные, чем у академических музыкантов, которым надо раскачивать залы "в акустике". Чистый звук будет использоваться редко, в основном пропущеный через фильтры, так что тембр на первом месте не стоит (хотя cassotto все ж хочется), а вот ответ важен. При использовании же миди разговоры о цельной планкекуске вообще странны.
Вот, к примеру:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kn9O88exJE
Планка тут или кусок, значения не имеет!


----------



## Alexei (25 Окт 2011)

Цитата:


> Нет, играл на FR7 - не понравилось.


Мне тоже не понравился FR-7 в 2005 году. Однако FR-7x -- это совсем другой инструмент.
Если и этот не понравился, было интересно узнать почему.


----------



## SashHen (25 Окт 2011)

На FR7x не играл. Но $7000 за него не дал бы.

А в чем его отличия от FR7?


----------



## Alexei (25 Окт 2011)

FR-7 и FR-7x это разные инструменты. Главное отличие -- мех. В "X" добавлены новые звуки и ударные, возможность использовать внешнюю флэш. Конечно $7000 за FR-7x -- цена неразумная. Мне предлагали за $4400 -- но тоже дорогова-то.

FR-3x -- имеет аналогные улучшения для "X" модели. Что особенно приятно -- кнопочные версии -- FR-7xb и FR-3xb имеют одинаковое колличество кнопок. FR-3xb можно взять за менее чем $3000.


----------



## SashHen (25 Окт 2011)

Alexei писал:


> Главное отличие -- мех.



Ну а подробнее? Звукиударные это хорошо, а что с реакцией меха?


----------



## bayanistka (26 Окт 2011)

Насколько мне известно, то звукосниматели ( встроенные микрофоны в данном случае) служат недолго, через некоторое время они начинают барахлить и существенно теряют чувствительность: слишком тихо или громко ловят звук, нарушается баланс восприятия звука. Систему обычно оставляют, а микрофоны меняют на новые. Senneheiser ( всегда славился лучшей продукцией в этом плане, но цена "кусается" ) Именно в этом и вся "соль", чтобы миди акк. звучал по настоящему, с макс. отдачей.


----------



## SashHen (26 Окт 2011)

Судя по всему, вы не имеете малейшего понятия о том ,что такое в принципе миди, если рассуждаете о звукоснимателях.
При чем тут одно к другому?
Микрофоны - это микрофоны, причем во многих лотах, которые я находил, изначально были Sennheiser. А Миди в микрофонах не нуждается, там другая система совсем, и выходы для коммутациии раздельные у микрофонов и миди-модулей.


----------



## Alexei (26 Окт 2011)

SashHen писал:


> Ну а подробнее? Звукиударные это хорошо, а что с реакцией меха?



Разумеется нужно самому пробовать инструмент. Мех стал чувствительней, ближе к акустическому инструменту, хотя можно и лучше. Стало проще делать тремоло мехом.

По умолчанию мех более экономно расходует воздух, однако расход воздуха можно регулировать.

Одно из главных отличий от акустического инструмента -- расход меха не зависит от колличества используемых звуков. То есть 1 или 10 голосов звучат -- расход меха одинаковый. Это может потребовать пересмотреть мех в пьесе выученной на акустическом инструменте, но главный результат -- быстрый способ сжима/разжима нажав десяток басов более не работает, нужно использовать кнопку для воздуха.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (27 Окт 2011)

А как насчёт Cavagnolo? У них тоже много MIDI моделей. Или SEM Ciao?Или Beltuna?


----------



## bayanistka (27 Окт 2011)

SashHen, 
за 30 лет игры на баяне ( из них 18 лет в США) понятие я имею, да и в инструметах разбираюсь… Поймите меня правильно, хотя как я понял , употребляем разную терминологию. Но это не так важно. Северо-американский рынок за послених пару декад просто наводнён Миди-( со звуковыми модулями) и Цифровыми струментами типа Роланд. Выбор, естественно, за покупателем. Я лично знаком с Joe Petosa ( владелец фирмы Petosa) c давнего времени. Бываю у него в магазине в Сиэтле пару раз на год, иногда покупая что-то. Он может, по желанию клиента , засунуть в ак-он что угодно: Senneheiser, Аudio Technica, Корею, и даже Китай. Всё зависит от бюджета покупателя. Но, поверьте мне, Petosa – то хлам, за который они просят по 10-20 тыс. и более...


----------



## SashHen (27 Окт 2011)

*bayanistka*, у меня стаж поскромней - два десятка лет, из них два десятка в Украине, просто меня смутило то, что вы пишете о миди-модулях и говорите, что "звукосниматели там надо будет менять", несколько смешивая понятие стереомикрофонов и миди-модуля, тогда как это две разных опции с разными выходами и реализацией. Если бы я был уверен в продукции Petosa, я бы купил ее и не спрашивал здесь совета, а так пока что вы только написали, что покупать не надо (за это тоже большое спасибо!), однако вы оперируете обычными понятиями классического аккордеониста. А я аккордеон буду пропускать через процессор эффектов и луп-станцию, и на выходе не будет ясно, кусок это или цельная планка, и мощь звука тоже некритична, главное - хороший ответ и удобная клавиатура, + малый вес. Так что, возможно, в таком винегрете и Petosa зазвучит?


----------



## bayanistka (28 Окт 2011)

SashHen,
терминология у нас немного расходится. Всё, что имеет встроенные микрофоны, здесь принято называть МИДИ. В Вашем же случае ВСЁ будет звучать, да ещё как! Но Петосу не покупайте, уж больно много там встречается недоработок и заводских дефектов в механике... А вообще, играйте на чём Вам нравится...


----------



## Alexei (28 Окт 2011)

bayanistka писал:



> Всё, что имеет встроенные микрофоны, здесь принято называть МИДИ.


Вот это ДА! Это где "здесь" ? -- В "Northwest Accordion Society"? -- Или Joe Petosa, или Jim Tobler использует такую терминологию?

Вот Вам короткая справка что такое MIDI ACCORDIONS. Про микрофоны там даже не упоминается. Понятно, что от того что вставить микрофон в акустический аккордеон MIDI контроллером он не станет. Про аккордеон которые имеет встроенные микрофоны говорят -- accordion with built-in microphones.

Кстати, именно в Seattle Petosa Accordions я впервые пробовал Roland FR-7 в 2005 году. Тогда же и с Joe Petosa познакомился. Интересно, что после появления моделей Roland V-Accordion представитель Petosa признался что Petosa Reedless Accorionds (что это такое см здесь) не могут конкурировать с Roland и их выпуск более не планировался.


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (28 Окт 2011)

bayanistka прав на 100%. В Америке и Канаде, как ни странно, инструменты со встроенными микрофонами называют MIDI, но никакого отношения к модулям они не имеют. Если спросите в магазине, что ищете MIDI- ГИТАРУ, вас поймут просто, что вам нужна гитара со звукоснимателями. Я не в защиту американского диалекта и перевёрнутых некоторых устоявшихся британских слов и выражений. Если вы скажете, что вам нужен туалет по английски, в Америке поймут однозначно, что вы ищете унитаз , естественно в грубом понимании.


----------



## SashHen (29 Окт 2011)

bayanistka писал:


> терминология у нас немного расходится. Всё, что имеет встроенные микрофоны, здесь принято называть МИДИ.



O_O


----------



## Alexei (31 Окт 2011)

БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> bayanistka прав на 100%. В Америке и Канаде, как ни странно, инструменты со встроенными микрофонами называют MIDI



*bayanistka* не прав на все 100% хотя бы на примере это сайта -- www.accordionsusa.com -- название которого говорит само за себя.

Возьмём с этого сайта для примера описание аккордеона *ALESSANDRINI POLKA MAGIC*:

Цитата:


> Unique, authentic Cleveland-Style (Yankovic tuned) polka accordion with numerous exclusive features. Designed Available in full size or 37/96 compact versions. Both equipped with Hand Made Reeds, Hi/Lo polka palm register, Sennheiser microphones, deluxe padded hard case, proprietary Alessandrini 19" soft touch keyboard. Available with or without MIDI. Played by Grammy Award winners "The Jimmy Sturr Orchestra" and a number of other well known groups.



После того как перечислены виды голосов и используемые микрофоны -- *Sennheiser microphones*. говорится:
*Available with or without MIDI.*
Что ознает что инструмент имеет варианты с MIDI или без. Т.е наличие микрофонов и/или MIDI -- разные раные характеристики инструмента. 

Или другой пример -- *NEW! OTTAVIANELLI Star-Lite* 
Цитата:


> Music Magic Accordions USA continues its role as the premier innovators in accordion manufacturing, design, and marketing with the worldwide introduction of our latest model designed to be absolutely unique and an excellent size for nearly everyone. For the professional who demands the tonal quality of fully hand made reeds, prefers the range of a FULL 41 NOTE Golden-Touch keyboard (world's fastest, shallow & light), with the variety and richness of a 4/5 reed (treble/low G bass)configuration, available pro quality genuine certified Sennheiser microphones, and last but not least, the comfort and exclusive body engineering that allows all of the above to be effortlessly played for hours on stage, in the studio or at home with less bulk and weight compared to almost any full sized 41/120 model. ~ (23.5 lbs). With a Star-Lite finish of fine holographic metallic chips and silver specks on a black base, the new Star-Lite will be Lite on your shoulders, bring music to your ears and put a sparkle in your eyes!



-- есть у этого инструмента встроенный микрофон, но MIDI -- нет, и тем не менее этот инструмент не называют MIDI. Что опровергает утверждение некоторых о том что в штатах всегда
БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР писал:


> инструменты со встроенными микрофонами называют MIDI


----------



## bayanistka (31 Окт 2011)

Aleksei,
я разделяю и нисколько не оспариваю Ваше правильное понимание о МИДИ аккордеонах. Вы и SashHen, и не только вы, но и как все нормальные аккордеонисты, абсолютно правы. МИДИ есть МИДИ, так тоже и тут понимают, но в обыденном употреблении этого выражения оно звучит так: если в аккордеоне встроены микрофоны и есть возможность подключения МИДИ, то и называют (машинально, автоматически) МИДИ аккордеоном, подразумевая при этом, что звук усиляется за счёт влияния электр. приспособлений. Есть немногие, кто правильно использует соответствующую терминологию. Примеры, приведённые Вами, Aleksei, указывают , что продвец( цы) грамотно описуют инструмент, так как надо продать ( Действует принцип: красиво разрисуешь - дороже продашь), хотя между собой всегда будут говорить типа:" МИДИ аккордеон без МИДИ, или с МИДИ. В СНГ спроси практически любого музыканта, и тебе скажут:вот это баян, а это аккордеон. В Америке же покажи простому человеку баян, он ответит не раздумывая что это аккордеон, аккордеонист же ответит : это аккордеон, но хроматический, лишь немногие ответят правильно, что это баян. За многие годы жизни здесь я просто свыкся со многими понятиями. И если кто спросит меня на чём я играю, то отвечаю неправильно, даже не задумываясь : "на аккордеоне", но сам с шести лет играю только на баяне... Им легче понять меня, а мне их...
За последних лет 5-7 я продал несколько аккордеонов на Ebay, ( не дешёвых). Последний ушёл в июле за $9000. Поверьте, что опыт у меня есть, и грамотно раскрасить могу любой инструмент, подбирая броские выражения и с ног сшибательные фразы. Честно признаться, мне по-английски легче , и общаться в речи, и печатать...


----------



## SashHen (31 Окт 2011)

Ну, я понял, что это просто сленг, и нисколько не оспариваю ваш опыт и понимание вещей, просто удивился!
Однако начинаю посматривать в сторону Roland FR3X, но пока сам не поиграю, не решусь, так как в памяти еще свежо разочарование от FR7!


----------



## bayanistka (31 Окт 2011)

SashHen, какова реальная цена на FR-7 в вашей стороне? Имею ввиду купить с рук в идеальном состоянии ? Тут недавно наткнулся на прдавца, который просит $3500. Но признался, что уже пару раз инструмент давал незначительный сбой в работе, но починили по гарантии... (он покупал новым 9 мес. назад).


----------



## SashHen (31 Окт 2011)

С рук в нашей стороне я не находил (правда, и не искал).
В Киеве новые FR7 тыщ по шесть зелени.


----------



## bayanistka (31 Окт 2011)

Новые Роланды я видел в магазине по $5800, в мае. Но они почему то быстро теряют цену, Сегодня купил новый, а завтра хоть бы половину взял от уплаченного. Электроника есть электроника...


----------



## SashHen (31 Окт 2011)

Думаю, после выпуска FR7X, если он действительно превосходит FR7, цены на FR7 должны упасть.


----------



## Alexei (20 Ноя 2011)

Должны. Сейчас на ebay за $3000 б/у продают. Можно и дешевле найти, но всё-таки не так много таких инструментов. Кстати вот -- FR-7 vs FR-7x Comparison Chart.


----------



## Alexei (17 Янв 2012)

bayanistka писал:


> Но, поверьте мне, Petosa – то хлам, за который они просят по 10-20 тыс. и более...



Хотя меня лично еще не впечатлил ни один из тех Petosa на котором была возможность играть (включая те, что я пробовал в Petosa магазине в Seattle), ни те Petosa которые слышал. Но нужно сказать правду -- в штатах очень много любителей и профессионалов играют на Petosa.

Вот несколько имен с их сайта:

MAROCCO, Frank
LOVELLO, Tony
CONTINO, Dick


----------

